# Fresh 8.3 install doesn't boot from CF



## talien (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi again. So i've finished testing FreeBSD, moderately happy with it and now trying to install it to my "production" machine.

Install goes with no problems, but booting it after install gives "Error loading operating system" message, which as far as I understand, comes from MBR code. So MBR loads and runs but fails somehow.

Hard disk is 4G Sandisk Ultra Compact Flash card in CF to IDE adapter. Did some sucessful test installs in same machine to normal HDD before, so probably CF card is causing this. I've booted Linux from this card for years, so problem must be in FreeBSD.

Any ideas?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 28, 2013)

This may still apply: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-small/2005-July/000439.html.


----------



## talien (Jan 28, 2013)

Solved already, seems like problem was that BIOS disabled LBA for this CF card in auto mode, probably because of its small size.

Enabled LBA, booted up, installing mc. Maybe I'll be back later with some other problem. But let's hope that won't happen.


----------

